# Baidu e Robin Li presenti nella cordata di acquisto ?



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.

La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.

Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma quindi dite che questi cinesi hanno qualche soldino per il mercato?


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Magari è solo per una sponsorizzazione in arrivo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Luglio 2017)

Quindi non solo mi state dicendo che i nostri cinesi esistono realmente, ma che non sono per nulla poveri?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Pasquale ovviamente lo fa subito notare...si sta prendendo qualche piccola rivincita sui vari ritardati che lo perculavano   ...cmq è OVVIO che dietro ci sono grandi nomi...appena sbloccheranno le limitazioni in Cina ne vedremo delle belle...


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Magari è solo per una sponsorizzazione in arrivo



Può anche essere, Fassone ha detto che settimana prossimo annunceranno una nuova e molto importante sponsorizzazione, vediamo


----------



## sballotello (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Magari è solo per una sponsorizzazione in arrivo



scenario che non disdegnerei ugualmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Forse ai più non è chiaro cosa vorrebbe dire tutto ciò , questi hanno i SOLDONI e non parliamo di gente ricca.. qui parliamo di patrimoni da Emiri e se tutto va come deve andare non ci sarà neanche bisogno visto che il Club viaggerà con le sue di gambe.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi non solo mi state dicendo che i nostri cinesi esistono realmente, ma che non sono per nulla poveri?



A quanto pare...


----------



## neoxes (22 Luglio 2017)

Impossibile, i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## sballotello (22 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pasquale ovviamente lo fa subito notare...si sta prendendo qualche piccola rivincita sui vari ritardati che lo perculavano   ...cmq è OVVIO che dietro ci sono grandi nomi...appena sbloccheranno le limitazioni in Cina ne vedremo delle belle...



fa benissimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2017)

*Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*



Magari ti ho anticipato ? volevi aprirlo tu più completo ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Luglio 2017)

"Vai Pina siamo ricchi! Ah, ricchi! 
Brucia questa casa, Ah, ricchi!" (Cit. Fantozzi)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari ti ho anticipato ? volevi aprirlo tu più completo ?



Va benissimo così


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*



Ma non lo vedete che è una zampa quella? questi producono croccantini, è finita.
Ci ha comprato la Friskies cinese, aiuto!!!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Tanta,tantissima roba


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Luglio 2017)

La potenza di suning é inarrivabile ... cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> La potenza di suning é inarrivabile ... cit.



Comunque a parte gli scherzi , Suning è una potenza veramente . Altro discorso se poi non vuole investire , io ricordo che quando ero a Pechino il logo di Suning era ovunque


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto, fosse vero, è inutile fare il campionato e giocare alla chaMpions., assegnazione diretta di ogni trofeo senza giocare.......


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.
> 
> La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.
> 
> Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero.



Credo che per ora non si possa dire che siano tra quelli che comprato il Milan.
Però sono loro che ci sponsorizzeranno, il che è tanta tanta roba.
Secondo me potrebbero in futuro acquisirci, un po' come ha fatto Suning con quegli altri.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma va i cinesi non esistono....INONDIAMOLI ****.O


----------



## TheZio (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.
> 
> La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.
> 
> Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero.



Per la sponsorizzazione pensavo fosse AON, i loro amministratori erano a Casa Milan Tempo fa...

Ma sai che ho sempre pensato ad un legame di parentela tra Yonghong e Robin  non c'entrerà nulla ma il cognome è lo stesso!
 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2017)

Alla faccia dei perculatori di Campopiano


Grande Pasquale


----------



## Albijol (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.
> 
> La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.
> 
> Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero.



Impossibile!!! Noi siamo i CINESI POVERI!


----------



## MassimoRE (22 Luglio 2017)

Io leggo solo Bai però


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

penso sia una grossa sponsorizzazione come quelle che hanno Barcellona, Manchester....
Sponsor che mettono soldoni direttamente per il mercato e associare un giocatore al marchio...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi , Suning è una potenza veramente . Altro discorso se poi non vuole investire , io ricordo che quando ero a Pechino il logo di Suning era ovunque



credo che all'Inter stiano innanzitutto cercando di ripianare i debiti, nettamente superiori ai nostri.
ma non appena usciranno da questo tunnel l'Inter farà investimenti massicci.

Io sta cosa di rimarcare sempre in termini negativi lapotenzadisuning non la capisco. Sembriamo peggio di loro.
Noi andiamo per la nostra strada, loro per la loro... 
Questo fatto di guardare sempre ai cugini mi dà un fastidio...
Oltre che esultare per gli acquisti, dovremmo iniziare anche ad acquisire noi tifosi un po' di stile da Fassone e Mirabelli.
L'inter farà un mercato importante. In termini numerici non come il nostro, ma non avevano nemmeno una situazione di squadra drammatica come la nostra...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2017)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Io leggo solo Bai però









Nel logo originale la particella DU è presente nella zampa come la sigla ACM. Quindi è effettivamente il logo di BAIDU associato al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*



.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Non voglio sovraeccitarmi inutilmente, ma penso proprio che questa settimana entrante sarà la più importante di tutta l'estate: mi aspetto un paio di colpi (tra cui il top in attacco) e l'uscita di questa sponsorizzazione importante. Ho già il turgore.


----------



## Ivan lancini (22 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe bellissimo ma perché sulla bandiera c'è scritto bai


----------



## mandraghe (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non voglio sovraeccitarmi inutilmente, ma penso proprio che questa settimana entrante sarà la più importante di tutta l'estate: mi aspetto un paio di colpi (tra cui il top in attacco) e l'uscita di questa sponsorizzazione importante. Ho già il turgore.



Sanches+Aubameyang+Kalinic+sponsorizzazione mostruosa e direi che siamo a buon punto. 

Ma son sicuro che se anche capitasse una cosa del genere ci sarebbe sempre qualcuno che seminerebbe scetticismo e che direbbe "ok bene, però..."

Oramai ho capito come funziona il giochino dei rosiconi: I cinesi non esistono, vabbè esistono ma sono poveri, ok i soldi ci sono ma gli acquisti son mediocri, ok arriva Bonucci ma è un piantagrane sfasciaspogliatoio, vabbè Kessié gli ha tranquillamente mollato il numero ma Bonucci rendeva bene solo alla Juve...ecc. Ma poi la cosa più comica è che alla fine quando non hanno più argomenti tirano fuori il VA dell'UEFA che ci condannerà e ci escluderà da tutte le competizioni...


----------



## Ivan lancini (22 Luglio 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo ma perché sulla bandiera c'è scritto bai acm e poi in cinese?
> Mentre nello stemma c'è scritto bai e al posto di acm du


----------



## mabadi (22 Luglio 2017)

Io la lancio lì..... se abbiamo preso Silva da Mendez un qualcosa dietro ci deve essere, magari non per quest'anno, visto che non siamo il CL, ma per il prossimo.... e non faccio cognomi.


----------



## sballotello (22 Luglio 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo ma perché sulla bandiera c'è scritto bai



è un messaggio va interpretato: bai = buy , fratello li, compraaa!


----------



## Activia01 (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo che all'Inter stiano innanzitutto cercando di ripianare i debiti, nettamente superiori ai nostri.
> ma non appena usciranno da questo tunnel l'Inter farà investimenti massicci.
> 
> Io sta cosa di rimarcare sempre in termini negativi lapotenzadisuning non la capisco. Sembriamo peggio di loro.
> ...



.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente a QSVS questione liquidata in 2 secondi con un "Non c'entra niente é solo pubblicità"


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ovviamente a QSVS questione liquidata in 2 secondi con un "Non c'entra niente é solo pubblicità"



Smettiamola di dare spazio a questi pagliacci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.
> 
> La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.
> 
> Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero.



Se c'è dentro Robin Li abbiamo i soldi per prendere entrambi Auba e Belotti.


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

Milanisti Non Evoluti 2.0
1 h · 
Gli striscioni Baidu AC MILAN visti in occasione di Bayern Milan rappresentano due forum Milan presenti sul motore di ricerca Baidu


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Milanisti Non Evoluti 2.0
> 1 h ·
> Gli striscioni Baidu AC MILAN visti in occasione di Bayern Milan rappresentano due forum Milan presenti sul motore di ricerca Baidu



Non significa nulla sta frase. Spiegatemela.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Milanisti Non Evoluti 2.0
> 1 h ·
> Gli striscioni Baidu AC MILAN visti in occasione di Bayern Milan rappresentano due forum Milan presenti sul motore di ricerca Baidu


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



perchè il trhead è una boiata quindi non avendo nulla da fare mi accodo 

cmq hanno aggiornato 

Milanisti Non Evoluti 2.0 Gli striscioni e le bandiere di oggi sono relativi a gruppo di tifosi in rappresentanza dei forum presenti su Baidu... poi questo non esclude di certo eventuali sponsorizzazioni... stiamo tutti indagando sui possibili nuovi partner commerciali... Pierluigi


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi , Suning è una potenza veramente . Altro discorso se poi non vuole investire , io ricordo che quando ero a Pechino il logo di Suning era ovunque



Potrebbero,anche farci,da,sponsor in futuro..


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> perchè il trhead è una boiata quindi non avendo nulla da fare mi accodo
> 
> cmq hanno aggiornato
> 
> Milanisti Non Evoluti 2.0 Gli striscioni e le bandiere di oggi sono relativi a gruppo di tifosi in rappresentanza dei forum presenti su Baidu... poi questo non esclude di certo eventuali sponsorizzazioni... stiamo tutti indagando sui possibili nuovi partner commerciali... Pierluigi



A me sembra una minchiata belle e buona; sarebbe come se noi di MilanWorld andassimo allo stadio con lo striscione "AC Google Milan" o similia  Poi un gruppo di tifosi in rappresentanza di un forum tira su uno striscione così grande e sparpaglia bandierine? Oltretutto dubito che in Cina ti lascino esporre loghi societari cinesi senza permesso dei diretti interessati.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si può notare da moltissime foto online in questa settimana Cinese sono state distribuite tantissime bandiere marchiate , quella che più ha attirato l attenzione degli addetti ai lavori è stata quella che riportava Baidu + logo Milan.
> 
> La notizia riporterebbe a galla l'intuizione del giornalista Campopiano e più importante confermerebbe che dietro all acquisizione del Milan si celerebbe anche Robin Li sesto uomo più ricco della Cina che si andrebbe ad unire ad una schiera di compratori nascosti con patrimoni ultra miliardari.
> 
> *Come già dichiarato da Fassone tra pochi giorni verrà reso pubblico un altro accordo commerciale molto importante ancora coperto da mistero*.



Fosse davvero Baidu... beh, possiamo prepararci a cambiare mutande 3 volte al giorno... senza contare le lettere di scuse che dovremmo mandare a Campopiano dopo averlo smelmato per mesi...


----------



## bmb (23 Luglio 2017)

Potremmo comprare la serie A, se volessimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2017)

Ma se si trattasse di una sponsorizzazione? Fassone, nelle ultime dichiarazioni, infatti, ha detto che stiamo per sottoscrivere una sponsorizzazione molto importante.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Luglio 2017)

Io ho una mia idea al riguardo, ma si tratta solo di ipotesi, sia chiaro...
Questi potrebbero essere alcuni dei nostri acquirenti che per aggirare il FP e aumentare il fatturato si presentano in un primo momento solo come partner commerciali e con sponsorizzazioni, la loro figura non è riconducibile a quella di Yonghong Li e si aggirerebbe il problema delle sponsorizzazioni farlocche tipo PSG degli ultimi anni, che adesso con le nuove norme verrebbero sanzionate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2017)

A quanto mettono la clausola di Neymar al PSG?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Io ho una mia idea al riguardo, ma si tratta solo di ipotesi, sia chiaro...
> Questi potrebbero essere alcuni dei nostri acquirenti che per aggirare il FP e aumentare il fatturato si presentano in un primo momento solo come partner commerciali e con sponsorizzazioni, la loro figura non è riconducibile a quella di Yonghong Li e si aggirerebbe il problema delle sponsorizzazioni farlocche tipo PSG degli ultimi anni, che adesso con le nuove norme verrebbero sanzionate.



l'incasso di una singola sponsorizzazione non può superare una certa % del fatturato, ed in ogni caso la UEFA si lascia il diritto di controllare il valore di mercato di una sponsorizzazione e se la trova fuorimercato di allinearla a quella per il calcolo del fpf.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'incasso di una singola sponsorizzazione non può superare una certa % del fatturato, ed in ogni caso la UEFA si lascia il diritto di controllare il valore di mercato di una sponsorizzazione e se la trova fuorimercato di allinearla a quella per il calcolo del fpf.



Beh si certo, entro i limiti rimarrebbe comunque una spinta economica. Ma per carità pontificavo, nulla di che


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'incasso di una singola sponsorizzazione non può superare una certa % del fatturato, ed in ogni caso la UEFA si lascia il diritto di controllare il valore di mercato di una sponsorizzazione e se la trova fuorimercato di allinearla a quella per il calcolo del fpf.



20% , per la seconda parte dovrebbe essere così ma non lo fanno mai ed è per quello che il PSG aggira sempre la regola.


----------



## krull (23 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'incasso di una singola sponsorizzazione non può superare una certa % del fatturato, ed in ogni caso la UEFA si lascia il diritto di controllare il valore di mercato di una sponsorizzazione e se la trova fuorimercato di allinearla a quella per il calcolo del fpf.


L'Uefa può controllare a meno che non si usufruisca del voluntary agreement. Poi il PSG ed anche il City lo fanno da anni e nessuno gli ha mai rotto un capello per un semplice motivo: soldi. Gli impongono una multa cospicua che loro chiaramente pagano e che fa comodo alla UEFA. Sto FPF é chiaramente una boiata


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> A me sembra una minchiata belle e buona; sarebbe come se noi di MilanWorld andassimo allo stadio con lo striscione "AC Google Milan" o similia  Poi un gruppo di tifosi in rappresentanza di un forum tira su uno striscione così grande e sparpaglia bandierine? *Oltretutto dubito che in Cina ti lascino esporre loghi societari cinesi senza permesso dei diretti interessati.*



Infatti sarebbe strano, vediamo se c'entrano le sponsorizzazioni. Come acquirenti penso ci siano solo Haixia e Huarong...forse solo Haixia che già basta e avanza.


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'incasso di una singola sponsorizzazione non può superare una certa % del fatturato, ed in ogni caso la UEFA si lascia il diritto di controllare il valore di mercato di una sponsorizzazione e se la trova fuorimercato di allinearla a quella per il calcolo del fpf.



L'Uefa può esercitare il controllo sul bilancio del Milan, ma non su quello di Milan China....se i soldi per sponsorizzazioni marketing e altro arriva da lì non hanno nessun controllo sia sul quantum dei soldi immessi che sulla provenienza degli stessi...


----------



## The P (23 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se si trattasse di una sponsorizzazione? Fassone, nelle ultime dichiarazioni, infatti, ha detto che stiamo per sottoscrivere una sponsorizzazione molto importante.



Penso e spero che sarà così. 

Un'azienda non può investire vagonate di soldi nel calcio se non rientra a breve termine con i ricavi, un magnate sì. 

Vedere le sqaudre che spandono di più... PSG, City, MUTD, Chelsea, Real, Barca, nessuna ha una azienda come proprietario, ovviamente.

Per quanto riguarda le sponsorizzazioni invece la questione si fa interessante, ora come ora il Milan non racimola più di €20 milioni l'anno se non erro. Sciocchezze quindi...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco un altro striscione, stavolta molto più grande, con la stessa scritta: Baidu AC Milan*



un'immagine vale più di mille parole...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2017)

a me basta che facciamo mercato e possiamo competere coi top europei..poi chi ci sia dietro pazienza..


----------

